# schüler steht vorn nem riesen problem



## underdog (23 Juni 2005)

Hi ich hab ein mittel schweres Problem ich hab am montag test und muss 
eine selbsthaltung eines schützs im kop-plan darstellen hab aber keine 
ahnung da mein lehrer nicht umbedingt fähig ist zu unterrichten und 
uns nie erklärt hat wie das funktionieren soll! 


meiner meinung nach funktioniert das über einen merker mit einen set 
und einen reset der set wird vom z.b. diT_ein angesteuert und der reset 
über z.b. diT_aus betätigt und dan do_merker und dan der schütz 
oder??? Wäre über hilfe sehr dankbar 


danke im vorraus 


underdog


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Juni 2005)

wenn es denn nur das ist, mußt aber angemeldet sein um das Bild zu sehen.


----------



## Zottel (24 Juni 2005)

Das Beispiel von Lorenz2512 ist zwar äquivalent zu einer Selbsthaltung aber doch nicht ganz das gleiche. Holen wir nach, was euer Leherer vielleicht versäumt hat und fangen wir ganz unten an:
- Du willst einen Motor ein- und auschalten. Wenn der an nur einer Phase hängt, nimmst du einen Lichtschalter und fertig.
- Nun hast du aber einen Motor, der a) mehr Strom braucht, als der Lichtschalter schalten kann oder b) einen Drehstrommotor, bei dem 3 Phasen gleichzeitig geschaltet werden sollen oder c) beides.
- Du nimmst ein Schütz. Dein Lichtschalter schaltet nur noch EINE Phase zur Schützspule und die Kontakte des Schützes schalten a) größere Ströme b) 3 Phasen gleichzeitig.
- Jetzt kannst du den Motor mit einem Schalter ein- und ausschalten.Bei Maschinen möchte man aber oft: An mehreren Stellen einschalten (z.B. weil der Bediener das an verschiedenen Orten tun möchte) und, wichtiger vonn mehreren Stellen oder aus mehreren Gründen ausschalten (z.B. weil Sicherheitsvorrichtungen eine Abschaltung bewirken sollen).
- Hier kommt die Selbsthaltung ins Spiel. Mehrere Schalter geht nicht so einfach: Wären alle parallel geschaltet, könnte man an mehreren Stellen ein,aber nicht ausschalten. Bei Reihenschaltung umgekehrt.
- Nun nimmt man einen Taster, der nur Kontakt gibt, solange er gedrückt ist. Der schaltet das Schütz ein. Wenn man den Taster drückt, läuft die Maschine. 
- Weil man ihn aber nicht permanent festhalten will, macht man folgendes: Ein Kontakt vom Schütz wird dem Taster parallel geschaltet. Wenn das Schütz einmal anzieht kann der Strom auch über diesen Kontakt fließen und fließt weiter, nachdem das Schütz einmal angezogen hat, auch wenn man den Taster losläßt. Das ist die Selbsthaltung.
- Irgendwie muß man es ja wieder aus kriegen. Dazu legt man einen Taster, der den Stromfluß beim Drücken unterbricht, in Reihe zur Schützspule. Drückt man ihn, so wird der Stromfluß durch die Spule unterbrochen und die "Selbsthaltung" hört auf.
- Nun kann man weitere Taster parallel zum Ein-Taster schalten: Jeder dieser Taster schaltet die Maschine ein.
- Zum Aus-Taster kann man weitere Taster in Reihe schalten: Jeder dieser Taster schaltet die Maschine aus. Ebenso kann man hier Störmeldekontakte in Reihe schalten, die im Falle einer Störung öffnen und die Selbsthaltung unterbrechen: Die Maschine schaltet im Fall einer Störung aus.
- Zuletzt kann man die Stromzufuhr der EinTaster durch die Aus-Taster unterbrechen oder auch nicht. Dies ist wichtig, wenn Ein- und Ausschalter gleichzeitig betätigt werden. Wenn man das tut, hat das Ausschalten Vorrang, sonst das Einschalten

Die  genaue Entsprechung im SPS Program ist:

U Ein-Taster1
O Ein-Taster2
O Ein-Taster3
O MeinSchuetz // Ausgang, der das Schuetz steuert, die "Selbsthaltung"
UN Aus-Taster1
UN Aus-Taster2
UN Aus-Taster3
= MeinSchuetz // Ausgang, der das Schuetz steuert

Die Anweisungen R und S oder das R/S-Glied im Beispiel von Lorenz sind eine Art Vereinfachung, die es nur im SPS-Bereich gibt.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2005)

Ich schmunzel mal


----------



## Rengel (4 Juli 2005)

Nett beschrieben


----------

